# Lets talk "Diddles" or general newbie chickendrie (new word) join me



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

So i did not win lottery, so Giraffes are out of equation.

So diddles it is, wife has called them this for 40 years, it does sound better than "chicken nuggets" :ROFL:

Well i grabbed a plywood box from work, 48x48 and 2 ft tall.
Planning to get a bakers dozen, 12 females and 1 rooster

What do i need to know? Clean water, clean feed (that they can not get into, and poop or drown.)
Warm about 95* in a corner with water on other end.

Feed medicated feed to prevent coccidia, and keep them clean
What am i missing?
Recommended website for research?

Thanks ya'll


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We usually get two or three roosters, in case one dies and so we get to pick the nicest. We've never done medicated feed. Chickens are pretty easy. When they get older, are you planning to free range them or have a pen for them?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

You need shavings for the bottom of the box. I like to provide some grit for them too--canary or parakeet size--but I think not everyone does that. If the box is only 2' tall they might be able to fly out once they grow a little, so you might want to make a cover of some sort, maybe cardboard with holes poked in it. Make sure not to put it over the heat lamp though--cut that part of the cardboard out.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> We usually get two or three roosters, in case one dies and so we get to pick the nicest. We've never done medicated feed. Chickens are pretty easy. When they get older, are you planning to free range them or have a pen for them?


We will do both, they will have a fenced in area for when we are at work, basically a 50x50 square with cover and such, and then free run when we are home (weekends and stuff)


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

catharina said:


> You need shavings for the bottom of the box. I like to provide some grit for them too--canary or parakeet size--but I think not everyone does that. If the box is only 2' tall they might be able to fly out once they grow a little, so you might want to make a cover of some sort, maybe cardboard with holes poked in it. Make sure not to put it over the heat lamp though--cut that part of the cardboard out.


The box plan is to add 2x2 posts to each corner and then 24 inches of chicken wire when they get bigger, they will live in the basement right now until they get feathers on them and get bigger to go outside


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Also, make sure you have some form of predator protection in place. Raccoons can get into anything. Coyotes are pretty and as well. We lost a chicken nearly every night no matter how secure the coop was until we got a Great Pyrenees. Then we lost like five chickens to the GP until we trained him quit :lol: He's really good now though, haven't had a predator problem for a year or two.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

what an adventure


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

except for the heat light we are ready with our "chicky Hostile" 1 more week left

box is off floor, about 48w x 48l x 24h


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Backyardchickens.com is a great forum. Sounds like you got everything under control. Make sure to check their little butts for poop blocking the vent. Tends to happen with store bought chicks. They can die if it stays blocked. I don't keep track of temps. If there's a hot side down to a cooler side, they'll show you where they're comfy. Huddled up under the heat lamp means they need it warmer, spread out far from the heat lamp means they're hot. Check out info on a mama heating pad. That's the best method imo. My chicks rarely get blocked vents, don't peep all night, and feather out faster if I use a heating pad.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Also, if you are getting day olds, it's best to put down paper towels over the shavings so they don't mistake them for food. After a few days they are fine with shavings. And chicken nipple waterers are the best since they can't get filled with bedding like traditional waterers. You can buy the chick nipple online and attach it to a soda bottle.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Cool, thanks for hints, how do you unclog or even tell if it's clogged up? a warm dish cloth on their butt?

off to backyardchickens :type:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Bansil said:


> Cool, thanks for hints, how do you unclog or even tell if it's clogged up? a warm dish cloth on their butt?
> 
> off to backyardchickens :type:


There'll be a clump off poop on their vent. You can easily see it. I run their butt under warm water until it softens up and then peel it off. A little vaseline on their vent can help prevent it.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

well, we are ready if we can find any now :scratch: someone calls TSC and buys them all out to resell them at the fleamarket :evil:

If we order from TSC online, they won't ship until end of May :sigh:


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Bansil said:


> well, we are ready if we can find any now :scratch: someone calls TSC and buys them all out to resell them at the fleamarket :evil:
> 
> If we order from TSC online, they won't ship until end of May :sigh:


Here iis a good site to order on. I'm surprised you're having issues finding any because people have a million for sale here lol I am looking for laying ones so I am having trouble. Six months I raised chickens and while I was moving the neighbors stupid dog killed them all. He killed my favorite rooster and not the evil one. I am thinking my nice hen got away because I didn't find her dead but I couldnt find her either. They were just hitting laying age too.

My favorite rooster was a Turken and despite the naked neck he was beautiful his colors were just amazing!
http://www.idealpoultry.com


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Check craigslist. Shipped chicks don't come to you in the healthiest condition. If you can find a local hatchery they'll be much better than TSC or other shipped chicks.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Well Wifey went to the co-op and came home with...










Hey whatcha looking at willis?



















SO we have 21 little chicks now, checked this morning and they are all still with us

They were all sleeping kind of spread out/touching, definitly not huddled on top of each other so temp must be good.

I woke them up and they all moved into the corner huddled together...I turned light off(white not heat) and they spread back out


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Chicks are fun. Glad they are doing well.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

What breeds did you get?


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

MylieD said:


> What breeds did you get?


5 each of Red Cross
5 each of Buckeyes
5 each of Brown Leghorn
5 each of Buff Orpington
1 each of Black Australorp (only one left) so she grabbed him cause "he looked lonely" :slapfloor:

ETA because "each" sounds better than "pcs" :smile:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Bansil said:


> 5 each of Red Cross
> 5 each of Buckeyes
> 5 each of Brown Leghorn
> 5 each of Buff Orpington
> ...


You're going to have a colorful mix. Last year I did get an extra barred rock, even though I suspected it was a boy, because I didn't want to leave it behind. There were only 3 in the bin and 2 I thought were girls. Lol. I ended up being right too and selling him. I've since switched my egg laying flock to cream legbars. Then I have silkies and showgirls as well. Are yours straight run?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are so cute! 
If you do have problems with them getting poop on their rears, clean them up and then add a bit of Apple Cider Vinegar to their water. It works wonders! We had several chicks that would be dirty every morning. After we did ACV in the water everyone cleared up right away.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

They are "pullits" so should be all female

I think it's funny about ACV, My wethers get it, the Alpacas get some (less than goats) and now the chickens.

How much ACV for them? a teaspoon for a qt?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I just add a splash to the quart size jar


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I second Billie with the ACV. It's good at keeping the icky growth out of the waterer too.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

It really helps the water out in the goat pen


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

was kind of neat to have a couple of them eat out of my hand (this is my first time with chickens, wife is a veteran)


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

How often do i need to check their butt/vents :scratch:

because these kiddo's are like having a big vibrating bowl and dropping a bag of rubber balls into it :slapfloor:

okay since they can't speak english and trying to keep them separate is impossible

do i just lift, check and put into another box, and then put back in to bigger box :type:


well....dugh...I answered my own question...(i wrote it all out so I am posting it)well except for the how often thing...heading down to give some ACV and check on them


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Bansil said:


> How often do i need to check their butt/vents :scratch:
> 
> because these kiddo's are like having a big vibrating bowl and dropping a bag of rubber balls into it :slapfloor:
> 
> ...


Every couple days is fine. It usually doesn't happen again after the first week or two.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Well, had to clean 3 vents over weekend, while I modified crate for added ht









they are already 2X bigger :shocked:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They do grow quickly!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

It has been a week and they are twice as big as they were

in morning I put down a fresh newspaper layer and also in the evenings

After a couple days, the whole thing gets rolled up and thrown away

I clean and fill water twice a day with some ACV, fill food bowl (it is staying clean!)

There are at least 3 or 4 that have the runs (kind of) it is brown and watery but thick enough it doesnt spread out when they go

most of the other poop looks like chicken poop, just not all of them, they are getting the chick starter medicated for 3 more weeks or so and then on to whatever :scratch:

the ones I think are doing the loose stools (they run and try to fly way faster than I can see them) seem to be active and eating and drinking, so just see what happens? I don't want them to dehydrate due to loose stools


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Bansil said:


> It has been a week and they are twice as big as they were
> 
> in morning I put down a fresh newspaper layer and also in the evenings
> 
> ...


Chickens have different poops that are all normal. Unless you're sure it's a particular chick doing it consistantly, it's probably nothing to worry about. Supper runny isn't great, bloody or foamy can be cocci.


----------

